# Civil Service Lawyers



## Guest (May 30, 2003)

Anyone have any advice/suggestions for lawyers who specialize in Civil Service laws? I am having difficulty with reemployment (layoff)  lists, etc... Thanks!


----------



## autox5191 (Feb 14, 2003)

Try looking at this lawyers website www.ggilbertlawyer.com


----------

